# Nannie Stringfellow Bow Hunt



## bdfarmer (Nov 8, 2010)

I was drawn for a bow hunt on the Nannie Stringfellow WMA in Brazoria County for early December. The wildlife guy called me last week to touch base and asked if I had an ATV to use on the hunt. I replied no. Base on his reaction this was either bad for me or bad for him being more work.
*Question:*
*Has anyone done this hunt before? Do I need an ATV to have a successful/fun hunt?*

I found an ATV rental place but they want $550 for the week (includes small trailer). I will be ****** if I end up getting the ATV and not really need it. However, if the wildlife guy has to take me to my zone everyday he may stick me in the closest zone and not the one with the best chances.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 20, 2006)

yes you need an atv. you will be walking a long way without one. there are some close areas to the headquarters but not much to pick from. nice area with good deer. the year i hunted was a bumper crop of acorns.. didnt see many deer coming to corn but they are there.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

If it is very dry you can get by with a truck and a walk. If it is wet at all, even a little, you definitely need an atv.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Last yr we went seen two good bucks never could get shot and just depends on the rain we had water over the fenders on our rubicon but they haven't had near as much rain area we hunted was at the back of the pipeline there's a fence that crosses there and I climbed up in my climbing Stand hunted the fence line at the corner on the left side real good area seen couple does and two good bucks just couldn't get a shot


----------

